# Purple brittle hollow stems , light green leaves?



## Stympâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to this forum but I have a question.......I have an indoor garden, I have good heat and air control and a small problem with gnats. I use (4) 100watt flourex bulbs rated at about 40,000 lumens. My question is I have 1 plant that the large fan leaves are turning light green (not the dying type of light green, they look healthy) and the top colas smaller leaves are curling downward and turning brown and dying, the stems are all dark purple and stiff. The plants are from clones and only this one plant is exibiting this change. I have them in 2 gallon pots with black gold soil, I am using nutes from Canna and the PH is 6.8. All the other plants are healthy and they are all in their last couple of days of flowering. I had it's mother do the same thing 6 monthes ago and when I harvested her the stems were purple stiff and brittle and were hollow on the inside. Is this some kind of deficiency? Could it be the gnats or maybe the 2 gallon pots are too small.......Like I said it's the only plant doing it.....Please help.

Thanx

Stymp


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

howdy stymp, ill leave this one for a pro, but i wish ya the best of luck!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi 

Explain this please >> All the other plants are healthy and they are all in their last couple of days of flowering

Is this problem plant the same age?

If so what age?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

i'd suggest lowerin your ph a tad..like around 6.2-6.5..im not sure as to why your stems are purple and hollow inside..someone should beable to give you a good answer though...things will pick up in here after everybody gets outta work.you should get an answer by tonight for sure..good luck and welcome to our forum


----------



## Stympâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanx that would be great


----------



## Stympâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

All the plants are the same age, about 3 months old and about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall and they're all clones from the same mother. Indica strain, all have been flowering for about 50 days........one of the days the humidity went all the way to 87% because of a fan malfunction but all the other plants are fine, I thought it might have been botrytis (bud mold) but wouldn't the other plants have suffered too...?? Like I said I have a bad gnat problem and just got back from getting some MosquitoDunks to take care of it, but once again, why is it just that plant?


----------



## Roken (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome Stymp!
                       Hope you enjoy MP, lots of great and smart people hear to help.  As far as your problem goes i would say your okay, if you are on day 50 of flowering an indica this can be very normal.  Indica's generaly finish early so you shouldnt have long to go.  As the plant finishes and mature's, it uses up all of the nutrients in the soil and the leaf's tend to go yellow from lack of nitrogen, stems go purple either by genetics or lack of phosphorus or nitrogen.  Your should only be feeding your plant water from this point on to flush all nutrients out of your soil, you want clean tasting buds in the end!.  As far as your nats go there from overwatering your soil, let it dry out before you water again, lift the pots to feel if heavy or light, let this be your gauge for now.  The nats wouldnt cause this to happen, they mainly chew on soggy rotting and dead roots, they can scar live roots and cause infection tho but this dosent seem to be the case.  If you have 2 weeks or less before harvest you should only be using water, it is very normal for your plants to use all nutrients and leaf's to yellow, hopefully at this point your plants are leaning over from all the weght, i usually have to tie mine up the last 3 weeks so they dont fall over.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Stympâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanx for your input. I have been growing for about 2 years now and have only had this happen to me once and it was her mother that showed the same signs.....there is definately something wrong with the plant as all the other plants are her sisters and none of them exibite the same symptoms. I have been watching it today and it seems to be getting worse, all her smaller leaves on the main cola are curling under and turning brown however all the rest of her buds are fine......very weird.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 23, 2008)

if shes only a few days away from chop- let her be...dont feed and harvest after a few good waterings.

sounds like she needs micronutrients and a dose of p and k.

if your not going to harvest soon then feed her some micro and some bloom booster thats high in p and k.  

if you have a gnat problem its from overwatering usually- i mulch my soil and it keeps them from laying eggs and flourishing. you could try tilling the soil with a fork and letting the top layer of soil dry throughout.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

I had that happen to me...without pics ...it sounds the same..anyway.. for my plants I guess it was the nats,got rif of them and never had a stem like that again,,,,so not sure if that was it or not but I never had it again.I think nats eat alot of plant not sure... jmo
I hope this helps and let us know what it turned out to be.
Have a great day and stay safe


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

maybe the gnat infestation is centered around that one plant damaging roots enough to cause this only in plant where heavy larvae lay...just a guess.


----------



## stoner 420 (Jun 23, 2008)

i have haverested acouple times and everytime the main stem and the branches were all hollow i just thought is was normal if not then i would love to know what it is hope it is normal ....


----------

